# "Sleeping Beauties"



## Aravelle (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of faerietales or myths with a beautiful sleeping youth? The gender doesn't matter. I've looked into several versions of Sleeping Beauty [Sole, Luna, e Talia, Briar Rose, Perceforest], and the myth of Selene and Endymion, but I'd like to find more. It's for a story I'm working on, obviously.


----------



## Nihal (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess Brynhildr qualifies.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Feb 12, 2013)

Since gender doesn't matter, check out the King in the Mountain, a common mythical motif about kings or heroes suspended in a magical sleep or stasis until the time has come for them to return.


----------



## psychotick (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

He wasn't beautiful as far as I know, but there's always Rip Van Winkle.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 12, 2013)

There is the christian myth of the 'seven sleepers' which probably inspired some of the later tales.

Supposedly, seven christian youths took refuge in a cave during the roman persecutions.  They steeled themselves to become martyrs for the faith, but decided to sleep on it first.  Their sleep lasted a a century.  When they awoke, the roman empire had gone from pagan to christian.


----------

